# Who can stump me?



## Inderjit S (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, I found this 'game' on another website and thought It'd be interesting to play. The basic point is that you ask me a question about M-E and I would try and answer it, and when I answer a question wrong, the person who asked the question I got wrong would take my place and so on.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 25, 2003)

What is Quenya for Turin?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 25, 2003)

Turindo?


----------



## Beleg (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes. 
Another Question, 
What is the meaning of Atarinya?


----------



## Captain (Jul 25, 2003)

What is the Quenyan form of Balrog


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 29, 2003)

> What is the meaning of Atarinya



Quenya for 'my father' I think.

The Quenya for Balrog is Valaraukar. 

And can we please have some non-language, or non-Quenya questions, from now on please?


----------



## Captain (Jul 30, 2003)

Why, you getting scared?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 30, 2003)

No it's getting repititive, this is not just a language quiz, I would prefer a variety of questions.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 31, 2003)

What was the original name of 'Arwen'?


----------



## Captain (Aug 1, 2003)

I know this without looking it up! *strains not to speak*.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 1, 2003)

Finduilas.


----------



## Turin (Aug 2, 2003)

Ok how old is Arwen?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 3, 2003)

At the time of her wedding to Aragorn she was 2,778 years old.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow... I don't mean to be rude or anything but Arwen is OLLDDDD . Hahaha imagine Liv Tyler being 2000 some years old


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 4, 2003)

Um, sorry to interrupt but isn't this basically just a Quiz/Trivia thread? Not exactly, I know, but very simlar..
Well, I don't mind!  Just pointing it out.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes-but it seems to be some kind of compressed 'Arwen and Quenya' quiz. It's just a game to see who can go the furthest, if this actually takes off, which I really doubt.


----------



## Eriol (Aug 4, 2003)

Ok, now for a non-Arwen, non-Quenya question. 

What would a hobbit call a fellow hobbit on his birthday?

You didn't really think you'd escape a language question, did you?


----------



## Turin (Aug 5, 2003)

Hehe, I guess he's looking up the answer.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 6, 2003)

I have no idea--Eriol you are up.

To begin, I pose you this easy starting question---name four relatives of Iorlas.


----------



## Eriol (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm so easily stumped...



I should rule out questions from books I've never read. I only read HoME 1, 2, 3, 4 and 10. Off the top of my head, Iorlas is the guy who meets Gandalf and Pippin in the Rammas, right? That's all I know of him; and I'm not even sure of that!

(I hope the answer to your question is not in those books  ).

As for the answer to my own question, Inderjit, it is _ribadyan_, or _byrding_; it's on the Letters. 

You're back on top; and I'll carry the honor of having stumped you once .


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 6, 2003)

Ingold was the one who Gandalf and Pippin met at the Rammas Echor, he was the leader of the men at the Anorien part, where the re-building was begun late.

Iorlas, was the Uncle of Beregond's son, Bergil, who claims that Pippin is as old as him, though he barely looks as old as some Gondorian boys. 

So there are two relatives. The other two are mentioned in the only F.A story _The New Shadow_ (HoME 12) of which Bergil's younger brother, unnamed in LoTr, Borlas take a part and he mentions his son Berelach, thus Iorlas's four relatives.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 11, 2003)

What food did Beorn think would be safe for the dwarves to eat while they traveled through Mirkwood?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 11, 2003)

Nuts? (Though it wasn't Nut season and there weren't that many or something like that.)


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 11, 2003)

Very good 

Who was Bilbo's mithril coat originally made for?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 11, 2003)

An Elven prince.


----------



## Maerbenn (Aug 11, 2003)

Can't you be more specific, Inderjit?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 11, 2003)

Well we are never told who the Elvish prince was. 'it was made long ago for a Elven princeling' was the quote, I think.


----------



## Maerbenn (Aug 12, 2003)

*Bilbo's mithril coat*

I was just thinking that maybe you have a theory on the identity of the prince.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I once thought it was Earendil's but let's not get into that stupid (or should it be stooopid?) theory which when I think of it makes me giggle like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 12, 2003)

Who was Nelyo?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 12, 2003)

Maedhros, his Quenya father-name 'Nelyafinwe' (Third Finwe) though since all of Feanors sons had the 'finwe' prefix he was called 'Nelyo' but I doubt whether many called him this since most of the Finweans mother-names were more commonly used, and his Sindarin named 'Maedhros' was a rendering of his mother-name 'Maitmio' and his nickname 'Russandol'


----------



## Aulë (Aug 12, 2003)

By what was the Sleeper in the Tower of Pearl awakened?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 12, 2003)

Littlehearts, (the son of Voronwe) gong.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 12, 2003)

Damn, you're good.

What is an _axan_?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 12, 2003)

In my invented language it mean 'swan'! 
No idea though..


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 12, 2003)

If you want any chance of stumping Inderjit, ask him questions with answers found only in Letters, Lays, Shaping... just stay away from the latter HoME books, he knows that stuff well. Certainly don't ask him anything about late writings dealing with the Noldor!


Muahaha... he'll get me for this? 

PS: I'm pretty sure you wont get him with axan, either.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 12, 2003)

Mwhahaha

Thanks Nóm. 

*Delves into Letters*


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 12, 2003)

I just did it in good fun, to spice up the game. I thought I was pointing out the obvious, but maybe I was not. I suspect Inderjit may not be happy about it, and already I regret doing it.

Ah well... too late now.


I'll have a go:

Which Adan (I hope that is correct? - singular Edain) had at one point, the name of his wife's father?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 12, 2003)

*Axan* is, I think, Quenya for 'law'. So a axan is a law, I believe.



> If you want any chance of stumping Inderjit, ask him questions with answers found only in Letters, Lays, Shaping... just stay away from the latter HoME books, he knows that stuff well. Certainly don't ask him anything about late writings dealing with the Noldor!



Lies, all lies! Who are the Noldor? Isn't Legolas in the Noldor cos he roxxxx. Yay, I luv Orly, etc, etc

Nom..hm..I will get the answer to your question soon.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 12, 2003)

Who were the Amroths?


----------



## Tilion (Aug 21, 2003)

Who did the Elves call Fladrif?


----------



## Mr. G. greymane (Aug 22, 2003)

*easy*


What is the watcher in the water?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2003)

> Who were the Amroths



I don't think I undertsnad what your question means. But, I think you mean which people were known as 'Amroth' in the legendarium? Well ,we have 'Amroth' son of Amdir and king of Lothlorien, and Amroth, pre-cursor of Elendil, who allied himself with Gil-Galad and was slain by Thu (Sauron) when they marched to his land to get rid of him. 

'Fladrif' was the Ent (one of the eldest) mentioned by Treebeard who lived near Isengard. 



> What is the watcher in the water



Tolkien never says though David Day calls it a 'Kraken' I think. 

As for your question Nom i don't know, youre up-(Sorry for the delay, I was away)


----------



## Maerbenn (Aug 28, 2003)

*Bilbo's mithril coat*



> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Well I once thought it was Earendil's but let's not get into that stupid (or should it be stooopid?) theory which when I think of it makes me giggle like a schoolgirl. *


 Why is it stupid? I also believe it was Eärendil's.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 28, 2003)

Tuor was for a short time named Turgon. Answer found in HoME IX, Prose Fragments.

Yeah the watcher in the water must qualify as kranken but if that isn't the answer... I don't know what is? Since it was not my turn when it was asked, I think I don't have to answer it? 

Bilbo's mithril coat... been meaning to look at the possability of mithril being mined in Gondolin too.

Anyhow... stump away.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 28, 2003)

Who is Loth?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 29, 2003)

You wouldn't by chance be looking for 'Gondolin', would you?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmm.. Aulë, as I recall 'loth' or _lótë_ means 'flower'.. And one of the few Queens of Númenor had the word 'flower' in their name.. Do you mean her?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah loth is flower in Sindarin, but I just talked to Aule over MSN and it turns out he looked in a random chapter (Lay of the Fall of Gondolin) to get his question, without being fully aware of the meaning of what he read.

A very easy mistake to make:


> ... and the Guard who told Tuor the seven names said: Loth, the Flower, they name me...


But if one has read FoG in BoLT, there can be no doubt that Loth is not given as the guard's name, but the guard is just telling Tuor the words of the song.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 30, 2003)

Which King of the Rohhirm's grand-father was suprised by some Orcs close to where Dernhelm picked up Merry for the Ride of the Rohhirim.


----------



## Tilion (Aug 30, 2003)

Which region of Mordor provided the food for Mordors armies?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2003)

Inderjit: Folcwine?

Tilion: Nurn


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 31, 2003)

What was the name of the Southern Pass into Mordor?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 31, 2003)

How many times is the word 'precious' said in the 3 LotR books?

Mwhahaha


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *What was the name of the Southern Pass into Mordor? *



I assume you're not looking for Cirith Ungol? 

I don't know. Looks like your turn again. I'm interesting in the answer to this.


Aule, I don't know the answer to yours either.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 3, 2003)

The 'Nargil Pass' from the _Treason of Isengard_ is on the source of the River Harnen. It appears in the the map for LoR in the _Treason of Isengard_ but for some reason C.T didn't include it in his re-drawings.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 3, 2003)

The word 'precious' was written 142 time in the LotR books.
Since Inder's Q was a decent one (unlike mine) I'll let him take the questions.


----------



## Turin (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow, Nom got an avatar, better write this in my journal.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 3, 2003)

> The word 'precious' was written 142 time in the LotR books.
> Since Inder's Q was a decent one (unlike mine) I'll let him take the questions.


Had I known the answer to his, I'd have found the answer to yours just so you couldn't win on such a crazy question. Mwahaha

Inder - Give 8 names that have belonged to Finrod.


----------



## Tilion (Sep 3, 2003)

Inder-Who was the intended victim of the dart that killed Aredhel?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 3, 2003)

O.K.1. Finrod-Used to be the name of his father but was changed to Finarfin. This change first appeared in *published* form in the Second Edition of LoTR. The actual names was changed to Finrod during the writing of the _Grey Annals_ (HoME 11).

2. Inglor. A early name of Finrod, used in the Quenta Noldorinwa HoME 4), Latter Quenta Silmarillion (HoME 5), Annals of Beleriand (HoME 5), once in the Grey Annals(HoME 11), Annals of Aman (HoME 10) and Latter Quenta Silmarillion (HoME 10)

3.Felagund. Pretty (And I think the most) frequently used, given to him by the Dwarves in reference to his skill in lighter stone craving as opposed to a version given in earlier verions of the Silmarillion that it meant 'Lord of the Caverns'. It is used in 'Poems Early Abandoned' (HoME 3), Quenta Noldorinwa (HoME 4), Earliest Annals of Beleriand (HoME 4), Latter Annals of Beleriand (HoME 5) The Lost Road (HoME 5), Latter Annals of Valinor (HoME 5), Quenta Silmarillion (HoME 5), Return of the Shadow and Treason of Isengard (HoME 6 and 7) and the Grey Annals and Latter Quenta Silmarillion (HoME 11)

4. Nom. The name given to him by the Beorians, when they first met him. It means 'wisdom' in their langauge.

5. Findarato- Finrod's father name. The Telerin form. This was then name that he used to translate into his Sindarin name 'Finrod'.

6. Artafinde-The N. Quenya form.

7. Ingoldo-Finrod's mother name, given to him by Earwen. Fingolfin originally also had this mother name, though his was changed to Arakano and this became Finarfin's mother-name. Finrod was called this by close family.

8. Angolod (well the last letter is ithat freaky d thing which I cant type.) The Sindarin form of Ingoldo.

I'm unsure whether your looking for the top one. The only other reference I can find (Apart from co-joined names such as Inglor Felahund) is interestingly enough a co-joined name, 'Inglor Finrod' from 'The Return of the Shadow', which, since 'Finarfin' at this time would have been known as 'Finrod' can be seen as a wholly seperate name. 

Also, Nom I had quite a giggle at this use (or should it be misuse?) of grammar;



> I'm interesting in the answer to this.



 hehehheheheh!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 3, 2003)

I'd have also taken Felagoth (early name), or Sindarin Edennil/ Quenya Atandil (found in Athrabeth). Or any other I might be unaware of. 

Finarato _and_ Artafinde  ... Angolodh which was never used... hehe... cheater! 



> I had quite a giggle...



You always do. But I have one for you:

Maedhros: Who can stump me?
Fingon: I can


----------



## Eriol (Sep 5, 2003)

What is the meaning of my name?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 6, 2003)

What is the Sindarin for 'shipwright'?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 6, 2003)

Tilion-Maeglin. (Sorry didn't see your question.)

Eriol-Eriol means 'one who dreams alone'I think it's a name about the Black Cliffs near his home too, or something.

Beleg-"Cirdan" is mariner in Sindarin. This was the nickname of the Telerin Elf known as Nowe. He was known by his nickname 'Cirdan' in all of the tales.


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 18, 2003)

what was the name of the spear that melkor sunk into the two trees?


----------

